# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Is the board going slow for anyone?

## Total Eclipse

Crashing/ lagging? I think it might be due to the url change, and should be back to normal, really soon.

----------


## colleen

I am having no problems at all.

----------


## Sparrow

Yes very  ::(: .  And it started when the URL changed.

----------


## Sparrow

Now it's running fine for me!

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I haven't noticed it yet. If it continues into Monday, I'll look into it when I have free time.  ::):

----------


## Skippy

I noticed a few probs actually, seems ok now....i think...

----------


## Chocolate

Going pretty slow for me sometimes. Might be because I'm in the basement but I've never had a problem with forums down here before. This has been since yesterday when I first came on here

----------


## Ironman

It comes and goes.  It doesn't last long, though.

----------


## CityofAngels

On my desktop its fine but on my older laptop this site freezes up the whole browser.

----------


## Anxiety Space

A issue which caused a lag and in some cases an crash has been hunted down and fixed. For the curious ones, the site got itself into a redirect loop. If anyone still gets a lag or a full crash please post it up here. ::): 

âMystery Person

----------


## Chocolate

It's better now  ::):

----------


## Anteros

The board has been lagging on and off today.   I just had the link dropped.

----------


## Member11

> The board has been lagging on and off today.   I just had the link dropped.



I've noticed this as well. I'm currently watching the server and traffic stats closely, however, it doesn't appear to be anything on our end, this site shares a server with other sites, they are probably causing the slow down.

----------


## Anteros

> I've noticed this as well. I'm currently watching the server and traffic stats closely, however, it doesn't appear to be anything on our end, this site shares a server with other sites, they are probably causing the slow down.



Ah ok, good to know.  Thanks!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I thought I was having issues with my laptop. Good to know that likely isn't the case.

----------


## WintersTale

Yes, it is lagging a bit. Glad that it wasn't my computer, and it is happening for everyone.

----------


## Member11

The slowness and lagginess appears to have cleared up, however, it is unlikely to stay that way. Just to let you all know, planning is currently underway for a real solution to this issue. You'll be kept up-to-date. ::):

----------


## WintersTale

I think it has something to do with Quick Reply.

Every time the Quick Reply is auto-saved, the board lags for a moment and freezes. It _still_ is doing that.

----------


## Member11

> I think it has something to do with Quick Reply.
> 
> Every time the Quick Reply is auto-saved, the board lags for a moment and freezes. It _still_ is doing that.



Auto-save has been disabled, still laggy?

----------


## WintersTale

> Auto-save has been disabled, still laggy?



It's running faster, thanks.

----------

